# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Bobbel rond de lies

## dolfijnjorien

Haaii

Ik heb sinds vrijdag een bobbel zo rond mijn lies/ ongeveer de binnen kant van je dijbeen. Kan het niet echt uitleggen. Heb al geprobeerd om het op te zoeken op google maar dan kom ik meer uit bij een liesbreuk of een dijbreuk. Maar het doet verder niet zeer ofzo. Alleen als je er op drukt. Gisteren met lopen dan merk ik het wel dat het soms zeer doet in je lies. Maar ik heb al jaren last van mijn liezen/bekken etc. Heeft iemand een idee wat dit kan zijn? Volgens me meoder moet ik der mee naar de huisarts ma dat zie ik mijzelf eigelijk niet doen. 

Hoop dat iemand me kan helpen alvast tanx!

----------


## christel1

Schattie, daarmee moet je echt naar de huisarts hoor, daarvoor moet je zelfs niet uit de kleren, allé wel je jeans ofzo uittrekken en daarna zal hij of zij je waarschijnlijk vragen om eens op je hand te blazen, als je op je hand blaast en de bobbel verschijnt heb je waarschijnlijk een liesbreuk. Als je er mee blijft lopen dan kan je een beklemming krijgen, is waarschijnlijk een stukje dikke darm dat uitpuilt en dan kan je complicaties krijgen,dus naar mama luisteren en echt een afspraak maken met de HA, kan zijn dat het operatief moet gecorrigeerd worden maar dat is in dagziekenhuis, heb al 2 keer zo'n buikhernia laten opereren en dan steken ze op de plaats waar je buikvlies gescheurd is een netje in je buik, bij jou zal dat dan in je lies zijn. 
En vrouwen hebben nu immers meer kans om met de billen bloot bij de dokter te moeten gaan liggen, elk jaar een uitstrijkje, een echo en een mammo vanop een bepaalde leeftijd, mijn dochter is nu 23 en gaat toch al een jaar of 4 bij de HA of gyneacoloog voor een uitstrijkje, de 1ste keer vond ze het ook niet leuk maar nu vraagt ze zelf of ik voor haar een afspraak wil maken... maar ja dat hoort nu eenmaal bij het vrouw zijn...

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Heyy

tanx! Maar eum ja als je op je hand blaast zie ik in elk geval geen bobbel verschijnen. Als ik der op druk voel ik hem wel zitten. Haha nou als i heen ga zorg ik er dus voor dat ik een jurkje aan trek met een legging der onder. Hoef ik ook niet uit te kleden idd haha. Maargoed als ie der volgende week nog zit moet ik woensdag er maar even mee heen..... Maar zoals ik al eerder zei als ik op mijn hand blaas dan zie ik geen bobbel verschijnen ofzo...

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Dolfijntje  :Wink: 

Het is precies zoals Christel zegt.....als je vindt dat er iets niet klopt of onnatuurlijk aanvoelt, dan hup naar de dokter...geen risico nemen ook al baal je van een dokter...ik vindt er ook geen bal aan, maar vroeger op jonge leeftijd zoals "jou" en jaren erna ben ik zeer veel bij de dokter geweest....beter 1x teveel dan "telaat" zoals Christel uitlegt....sommige klachten moet je absoluut niet mee willen wachten....
succes en sterkte...prettig weekend...
Knuffel van Elisa  :Big Grin:

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey, 

Nou ben vandaag geweest marre na 2 tellen kon die man mij vertellen dat er niks was en waarschijnlijk gewoon ontstoken ofzo. Is helemaal niet rood of wat dan ook heeft ie ook niet eens na gekeken en het advies was:
als het over een paar week ook nog eens rood en nog dikker is moet ik maar langs komen en krijg ik een antibiotica.. 
Gatverdamme daar heb ik dus weer helemaal niks aan echt waar laat die man maar mooi de strond in zakken. Ga nu dus echt nooit meer naar een huisarts! Tenzij ik half dood ben ofzo echt waar ben der klaar!! 

Sorry dames, wel heel erg bedankt voor jullie advies.:$

----------


## christel1

Dolfijnjorien, is de man niet prettig gestoord dan als hij nog niet eens kijkt wat er aan de hand is ? Daaraan zie je dat het in NL een gewone nine to five job is en ze daar betaald worden door de overheid en niet door de patiênten, hier moet een HA werken voor zijn job en niet op zijn luie kont zitten en van ver een diagnose stellen.... Kan je bij niemand anders terecht of sta je dan weer op een ellenlange wachtlijst ? Zo'n praktijken kunnen echt niet.... man man wat een miserie... .

----------


## sietske763

nou....................volgens mijn HA zou de bobbel door psychische klachten ontstaan zijn..........daar win je de oorlog dus ook niet mee!

----------


## christel1

Dat is echt creepy hoor wat jullie schrijven over jullie HA'sen, zijn dat wel mensen of zijn die gewoon "afgericht" om zo weinig mogelijk te moeten werken en toch netjes hun centen te verdienen ? En zeker al niet het systeem dat je bijna op afspraak moet ziek worden bij jullie.... snap het helemaal als niet als belg dus en nee ik ben geen dom blondje, wel blond maar niet dom....

----------


## dolfijnjorien

Hey, 

Nou als hij serieus ging zeggen dat het van stress kwam was ik echt geflipt daar! Bedoel dan kreeg ik vvan een woedeaanvalshit this allemaal wel prima met die huisarts kom der gewon niet weer. En idd Christel als ik het bij jou soms lees dan ben ik best jarloers op jullie huisarts! Maargoed het zal allemaal wel.

----------

